# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  b12jose y MacRub

## Ritxi

Hoy cumplen años 2 personas a las cuales les tengo mucha estima, Jose Carlos y Rubén  :001 005: 

Os prometí que os regalaría un juego pero como no he tenido mucho tiempo para grabarme rescato este  :Smile1: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veaH3gAGyb4

Un fuerte abrazo a los 2 y que paseís un buen dia

----------


## b12jose

Muchas gracias crack!!!

----------


## MacRub

Ostras Ritxi! Muchísimas gracias me ha encantado el regalo  :Smile1: 

Aprovecho para felicitar a b12jose! nos llevamos 1 año justo :P

----------


## b12jose

Jejejej, ya ves Rubén  :Wink1:  Que tengas un buen día  :Smile1:

----------


## lalogmagic

Pues muchas felicidades a los dos.

----------


## renard

Felicidades chicos que tengais un dia magico.

----------


## Tereso

Los mejores deseos para ambos, mucha felicidad y magia.

¡Saludos!

----------


## b12jose

Gracias chicos!!!

----------


## MacRub

Gracias a todos!! Espero que sea un año magico!

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades a ambos!

----------


## Moss

Felicidades. Que cumpláis muchos más.

----------


## b12jose

Gracias majetes  :Wink1:

----------


## MacRub

Gracias y Gracias!!!  :Smile1:

----------

